# Elektriker oder Studieren???



## stift (11 April 2008)

Hi, 
ich bin ja wie einige von euch wissen mit meiner Ausbildung bald fertig. Habe heute wieder mal ein Stellenangebot vom großen S bekommen. Elektriker zum Installieren und Inbetriebnehmen von S7 mit weltweitem Einsatz. Hört sich für mich recht reizvoll an. 
Eigentlich hatte ich ja geplant Mechatronik mit Fachgebiet Automatisierungstechnik zu studieren. 
Was meint ihr dazu?
Elektriker oder Studieren?​


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2008)

Wieso ODER ? 

Arbeite doch erst ein bischen rum und schau Dir die Welt an UND mach dann dein Studium. Dann wirst du denn vermittelten Stoff mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.


----------



## stift (11 April 2008)

Naja, ich bräucht halt mal erst zumindest mal mein fachabi um auf die fh zu können.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2008)

Das stimmt.... aber das dauert auch nur 1 Jahr...... Sei Dir sicher das du in deinem ersten Gesellenjahr mehr lernst als während deiner Lehre  ...


----------



## stift (11 April 2008)

Ich weiß, merk ich mittlerweile selbst, da ich seit 3 monaten in der entwicklung bin. Was ich da schon alles gelernt habe...
Mein Problem ist halt wenn ich auf die Bos gehe und mein Fachabi mache dann ist die Stelle weg. 
Nehm ich die Stelle an und versuch mein Fachabi nebenbei zu machen und dann auch nebenbei zu studieren wird das dadurch, dass ich ständig unterwegs bin erstens verdammt schwer und zweitens ziemlich stressig.


----------



## maxi (11 April 2008)

Hallo,

arbeite 2-3 Jahre um Erfahrung zu sammeln.
Mache dann einen Meister und nimm Meister Bafög soviel du bekommen kannst.
Lasse die deine Lehrzeit und die Berufsjahre bei der Studienzeit anrechnen.
Dann studiere.
Kannst dir die Fos sparen.

Nur so als Vorschlag


----------



## sepp (11 April 2008)

Hi,

oder ein paar Jahre Arbeiten und dann das Studium nebenbei bei denen hier http://www.wb-fernstudium.de/mechatronik/bachelor-studiengang-mechatronik/ absolvieren

ist zwar etwas straffer:shock: aber man müsste seinen Job nicht kündigen:smile: und den Umweg über den Meister bräuchte man auch nicht.

mfg

Sepp


----------



## drfunfrock (11 April 2008)

Die Frage Studieren oder nicht, ist eine Frage, was man eigentlich will. Als Ing mit Ambitionen kann man komplette Projekte planen und kommt oft dann gar nicht mehr zu etwas praktischem. Als Ing. mit weniger Ambitionen ist man vielleicht technikverliebt und freut sich, dass man eher Hintergründe versteht und der Freak ist. In jedem Fall warten viele Überstunden auf einen. Wer mit 50 als Ing. in D entlassen wird, wird auch nix mehr. Ich habe des Interesses wegen mal in einen BWL-Studiengang in Norwegen geschaut und bin fast umgefallen, weil das Niveau der letzten Abi-Klasse entsprach. Zur Belohnung verdienen dann auch noch mehr. Man sollte sich das wirklich überlegen.

Das Ing-Studium lohnt eigentlich nur, wenn man den Master macht und das ist happig. Die Stundenleistung während des Studium geht schnell über die 50Stunden pro Woche. Nebenbei arbeiten verlängert deshalb das Studium beträchtlich und frustet. 

Man kann evtl. mehr verdienen, aber nicht unbedingt in Deutschland. Dafür hat kann man sich als Ing. in der ganzen Welt bewerben, wenn man seine Sache gut gemacht hat und vorläufig Single bleiben will. 

Die Verdienstmöglichkeiten reichen 30k/Jahr im Norden der Republik bis 60k/Jahr im Süden der Republik. Im Ausland gibt es mehr inkl. höherer Nettoanteile (hehe). 

Kurzum, man sollte wissen, warum man das studieren will und welches Leben man zu leben bereit ist.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 April 2008)

Hallo Stift

Du solltest Dir überlegen, ob Du Dein ganzes Leben IBs machen willst.
Du wirst auch älter und hast vielleicht irgendwann Familie.
Ein Studium oder eine Weiterbildung zum Meister oder Techniker, kann die Eintrittskarte in eine Abteilung sein, in der das Hauptaugenmerk auf Projektierung und nicht auf IB liegt.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## stift (12 April 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt für zwei oder drei jahre arbeite, dann habe ich angst dass mir danach die lust fehlt nochmal in die schule zu gehen. Das geht eigentlich den meisten so. Sehr viele aus Lehrjahren vor mir hatten sich das ursprünglich vorgenommen, haben aber dann gemerkt dass ihnen das einkommen während ihres studiums fehlen würde und haben desshalb weitergearbeitet. 
Ich wollte eigentlich schon wieder in die entwicklung / forschung. Spiele deshalb auch mit dem Gedanken mein allgemeines Abi zu machen und dann auf der Uni meinen Master zu machen. 
Das ist echt so schwer wenn man vor die Wahl gestellt wird. Hab auch schon ein Angebot für die Entwicklung bei uns im Werk bekommen und als Betriebselektriker für SPS und Regelungstechnik. Hab die beiden Angebote nach längerem überlegen allerdings ausgeschlagen, weil ich da eigentlich noch sicher war, das studieren die bessere wahl wäre. Das Angebot jetzt reizt mich aber noch mehr. Die welt zu sehen und dabei das zu machen was mir in meiner Ausbildung am meisten gereizt hätte wär schon nicht schlecht.  Ich weiß halt nicht wie es in zwei Jahen aussieht mir Karrierechancen usw.


----------



## jabba (12 April 2008)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen, je länger man schon Geld verdient hat umso schwerer wird die Entscheidung, es sei denn Du lernst ne reiche Frau kennen  .
Als ich mich für den Meister in Tagesschule entschieden habe war ich schon 14 Jahre Geselle. Und die 18 Monate (Mit Betriebswirt des Handwerks) haben schon gut am Geldbeutel genagt. Man ist halt nach den jahren einiges gewöhnt , grosses Auto, Wohnung , Versicherungen usw.

Ich kann nur empfehlen so einen "harten" Werdegang so früh wie möglich einzuschlagen. Gerade in den grossen Firmen bleibst Du ohne Hochschulabschluss irgendwann auf einer Stufe hängen, und die dann jungen Ing's ziehen an Dir vorbei. 

Gab vor kurzem hier eine ausgedehnte Diskussion was die Scheine Wert sind.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 April 2008)

Ich kann mich aufgrund ähnlicher eigener Erfahrungen der Ansicht von Jabba nur anschliessen. Mein ursprüngliches Ziel nach der Ausbildung war : Erstmal 1 oder max. 2 Jahre Arbeiten, um sich ein finanzielles Polster zu schaffen und dann studieren. Daraus sind bei mir dann 5 Jahre geworden und der Zündfunke ist dann auch nur aus der Laune heraus übergesprungen.
Praktische Erfahrung sammeln ist sicher gut und richtig, aber man verliert mit der Zeit (aufgrund des Geldes, das man nicht mehr missen möchte) schnell sein Ziel aus den Augen.
Also Stift, aufgrund des intensiven Kontaktes, den wir in letzter Zeit hatten, sage ich dir : "Ich traue dir eine Menge zu" und möchte dir hiermit (wie auch schon Jabba) den Rat geben : "bleib bei deinem Ziel und verfolge es ..." und dieses hast du ja genannt :





> Wenn ich jetzt für zwei oder drei jahre arbeite, dann habe ich angst dass mir danach die lust fehlt nochmal in die schule zu gehen. Das geht eigentlich den meisten so. Sehr viele aus Lehrjahren vor mir hatten sich das ursprünglich vorgenommen, haben aber dann gemerkt dass ihnen das einkommen während ihres studiums fehlen würde und haben desshalb weitergearbeitet.
> Ich wollte eigentlich schon wieder in die entwicklung / forschung. Spiele deshalb auch mit dem Gedanken mein allgemeines Abi zu machen und dann auf der Uni meinen Master zu machen.


 
Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (12 April 2008)

da ja hier immer wieder von praxis die rede ist:

ein praxisorientiertes studium stellt jenes an einer berufsakademie dar. dabei wird die studienzeit in praxis- und theoriesemester zu gleichen teilen geteilt, der student "arbeitet"/"studiert" in der praxisphase in einem unternehmen, welches sein studium finanziert und meistens auch eine ausbildungsvergütung zahlt. in drei jahren zum diplom ... hart aber fair ... ferien kann man da erstmal knicken, aber man lernt fürs leben 

*zulassungsvorraussetzungen*


----------



## Flinn (12 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe direkt nach meiner Energielekroniker-Ausbildung mein E-Technik- Studium gemacht und kann zurückblickend nur sagen: Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen. Die eigene Zufriedenheit wächst, die Anzahl der Türöffner steigt, man hat sich anfangs noch nicht ans Geld gewöhnt (sind einmal Kinder da, wird es 10-fach schwierig - aus Geld- und aus Zeitgründen). Wieviel Praxis man als Ing. noch hat (oder haben möchte), hat man zum größten Teil selbst in der Hand. Ich wäre ohne Praxisanteil nicht zufrieden. Die Vielfältigkeit machts.

Wünsche viel Erfolg und Zufriedenheit, egal was Du machst! 

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## arcis (12 April 2008)

*+*

BOS + Master (=Studium an einer Universität) sind mindestens sieben verdammt lange, harte und entbehrungsreiche Jahre. Die Aussiebequoten an den Universitäten in den Ingenieurfächern liegen im Vordiplom bei 50%. Das Risiko auf der Hälfte der Wegstrecke zu scheitern, ist also nicht unerheblich. Diese Kombination macht imo wenig Sinn. 

Überhaupt halte ich praktische Erfahrung in einem Ausbildungsberuf als Zusatz für ein Universitätsstudium für keinen grossen Vorteil. Erfahrungsgemäss muss ein Ingenieur  keine Kabelbäume gebunden und Gewinde geschnitten haben, um ein guter Ingenieur zu sein.


----------



## marlob (12 April 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> ...
> Überhaupt halte ich praktische Erfahrung in einem Ausbildungsberuf als Zusatz für ein Universitätsstudium für keinen grossen Vorteil. Erfahrungsgemäss muss ein Ingenieur  keine Kabelbäume gebunden und Gewinde geschnitten haben, um ein guter Ingenieur zu sein.


Das  kommt wohl auf den Ausbildungsberuf und den späteren Einsatzgebiet als Ingenieur an.
Ich für meinen Teil bin froh eine Ausbildung zu haben um unseren Monteuren auch mal zu zeigen wo es lang geht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Überhaupt halte ich praktische Erfahrung in einem Ausbildungsberuf als Zusatz für ein Universitätsstudium für keinen grossen Vorteil. Erfahrungsgemäss muss ein Ingenieur keine Kabelbäume gebunden und Gewinde geschnitten haben, um ein guter Ingenieur zu sein.


 
Das sehe ich gerade an unserem neuen Konstruktionsingenieur. Frisch von der Uni, guter Abschluss aber muss sich vom 2. Lehrjahr erklären lassen wie die Anlagen denn wirklich funktionieren   ...

Ich halte praktische Erfahrung für einen großen Vorteil. Zumindest in unserer Branche. In großen Forschungslabors (als Beispiel ) mag das natürlich ganz anders aussehen.....


----------



## Zefix (12 April 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> Überhaupt halte ich praktische Erfahrung in einem Ausbildungsberuf als Zusatz für ein Universitätsstudium für keinen grossen Vorteil. Erfahrungsgemäss muss ein Ingenieur keine Kabelbäume gebunden und Gewinde geschnitten haben, um ein guter Ingenieur zu sein.


 
Erfahrungsgemäss sollte er das alles mal gemacht haben um nicht als Vollpfosten und Lachnummer hingestellt zu werden....


----------



## stift (13 April 2008)

Danke für eure Meinungen. 
Die Meisten von euch haben mich ja in meinen Plänen bestärkt. Ich denke ich werde dann gleich nach meinem Abschluss die Bos besuche. Mal schauen wie mir Französisch liegt. Vielleicht ist dann ja sogar das allgemeine Abi drin. 
Ich denke aber dass das zu schaffen ist. Und dann kann ich ja schaun ob irgendwo noch der Dipl-Ing angeboten wird. Manche Fachhochschulen bieten den Dipl-Ing ja noch an. Und wenn nicht dann mach ich halt den Master. Also nochmals danke. 
mfg
Stift


----------



## vierlagig (13 April 2008)

... also an der BA bekommste nochn Dipl. Ing. ...


----------



## sailor (13 April 2008)

Hi. Ich kann nur empfehlen vor den Studium eine praktische Tätigkeit im gewünschten Bereich zu machen (Ausbildung). Wenn ich sehe, dass ein frischgebackener  Ingenieur/Elektrotechnik (Automatisierungstechnik)  nicht mal einen Duspol bedienen kann und von  "Profibus" nur vom "Hörensagen" was weiss, frag ich mich sowieso, was da an den Unis abgeht: 
:sm24::sc4:
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## arcis (13 April 2008)

*+*



> ...frag ich mich sowieso, was da an den Unis abgeht:


An Universitäten wird versucht, die abstrakten Konzepte zu lehren und zu verstehen. Nicht die spezielle Ausprägung der Konzepte in konkrete Hardware und Software. Was meiner Ansicht nach das korrekte Vorgehen ist. Wenn man mal das Konzept richtig verstanden hat, dann ist es einfach, diese Konzepte auf konkrete technische Probleme anzuwenden.


----------



## arcis (13 April 2008)

*+*



> Mal schauen wie mir Französisch liegt. Vielleicht ist dann ja sogar das allgemeine Abi drin. Ich denke aber dass das zu schaffen ist. Und dann kann ich ja schaun ob irgendwo noch der Dipl-Ing angeboten wird.


Mal schauen ....  Vielleicht ist dann ... Ich denke aber ... Das ist die falsche Einstellung. Mit dem Weg, den Du dir ausgesucht hast, wirst Du diese Zeit für mal hier schauen und mal dort ein bisschen schauen nicht haben. Konzentriere Dich auf eine Sache und ziehe diese konsequent durch.


----------



## seeba (14 April 2008)

Ich würde auch den direktesten und schnellsten Weg wählen. Sprich Fachabitur mit der passenden Richtung und dann das Studium gleich hinterher.


----------



## maxi (14 April 2008)

sepp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> oder ein paar Jahre Arbeiten und dann das Studium nebenbei bei denen hier http://www.wb-fernstudium.de/mechatronik/bachelor-studiengang-mechatronik/ absolvieren
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Sepp,

ich hatte mich schon mal intensiv über den Master of Engeneering (Automatisierungstechnik) als Fernstudium informiert.
Allein der BA kostet per Fernstudium mit Unterlagen usw. ca 17000 Euro.
Das Studium erfolgt nicht mehr nach Scheinen, sondern nach Punkten und es könne auch keine Nebenfächer belegt werden.
Der Master kommt nochmals etwa auf den gleichen Betrag.
34000 Euro für ein Fernstudium finde ich etwas schmunzelnd.


----------



## maxi (14 April 2008)

arcis schrieb:


> An Universitäten wird versucht, die abstrakten Konzepte zu lehren und zu verstehen. Nicht die spezielle Ausprägung der Konzepte in konkrete Hardware und Software. Was meiner Ansicht nach das korrekte Vorgehen ist. Wenn man mal das Konzept richtig verstanden hat, dann ist es einfach, diese Konzepte auf konkrete technische Probleme anzuwenden.


 

Nicht ganz,

kumpel schafft es gerade mit 6 Tagen pro Semester, einer Hausarbeit, einen Referat und 1 Woche lernen vor den zwischenprüfungen in kürze seine Diplomarbeit zu beginnen.
Bei den Magistern geht es sogar noch fauler zu.

Die haben dann Dipl. Ing oder Magister an der Wand hängen und jedoch ein Fachwissen eines Spezialisten


----------



## nade (15 April 2008)

Mag evtl. nur beim Meister im Handwerk so sein, aber da ist direkt aus der Ausbildung den Meister machen ohne Berufserfahrung tötlich. es fehlen da Bereiche aus der Praxis, die da nicht Vermittelt werden, aber indirekt bei Fachgesprächen gefordert werden.
Also auch ohne Studium würde ich Maxi´s weg empfehlen, weil Berufserfahrung, einen Titel wenns mit dem Studium nicht klappen sollte, und wenn doch auch den Praktikern noch möglichkeit Paroli zu bieten.
Andere Überlegung ist, momentan sind Ing´s in dem Bereich gesucht wie wild, wie würde es in 5 Jahren oder so ausshen...


----------



## sepp (16 April 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *sepp*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hi Maxi,

das mit den Fernstudium an der Wilhelm Büchner Hochschule war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag was er machen anstelle der BOS und dem anschließenden Studium machen könnte.
Ich selbst werde im Sommer 
den Bachelor of Engineering - Mechatronik bzw. 
den Bachelor of Engineering - Mechatronik - Robotik beginnen.
Ein Vollzeitstudium stand für mich nie zur Debatte da ich meine Job nicht aufgeben will und ich dann noch einen Plan B habe falls ich das Studium nicht packen sollte:wink: .

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich mich mit den Masterabschlüssen (noch)nicht auseinander gesetzt:smile: , da sie bei uns in der Firma der 
Bachelor mit den Dipl-Ing FH gleichgesetzt wird (der Vergleich hinkt zwar ein bisschen aber mir solls erst mal egal sein) und der Master ist "nur" ein Vertiefungsstudium der hauptsächlich nur in der staatlich. Forschung gefordert wird.

Und ich müsste mich dann sowieso wieder entscheiden in welcher Fachrichtung ich den Master machen würde. ich könnte mit den Bachelor of Engineering - Mechatronik z.B. könnte ich danach Masterabschlüssen in Mechatronik, E-Technik, Maschinenbau, Informatik und den MBA machen. Aber sollte der wirklich nochmal soviel kosten wie der Bachelor werde ich mir das gut überlegen (falls mir später noch mal langweillig ist ), vor allem dann wen man sieht das der Master nur halb solang dauert wie der Bachelor.

Grundsätzlich muss es jeder selber wissen ob man auf Sicherheit Spielt und neben den Job Studiert und Geld verdient oder ein Vollzeitstudium beginnt und von seinen ersparten lebt und sich danach schnell einen Job sucht falls einen die Firma nicht einstellt bei der man die Diplom bzw. Bachelorarbeit abgelegt hat.

Und eine Erfahrung habe ich nach meiner Weiterbildung zum Techniker gemacht. Die die solche Schulen nebenbei gemacht haben werden zum oft bevorzugt da sie schon mit den erfolgreichen Weiterbildung ihre Belastbarkeit und Zielstrebigkeit unter Beweise gestellt haben. 

Eine gute Informationsquelle für Fernstudiuminteressenten ist die hp: http://www.fernstudium-infos.de/

Gruß

Sepp


----------



## Exmexx (16 April 2008)

Hab letztens ne Doku im TV gesehen. Da ging es um ne Kochschule bei den Amis. Der Abschluss als Koch nach einer 3 jährigen Ausbildung war der Bachelor.

Soviel zum Thema Bachelor/Master

Das ist der größte Scheiss. Wir hatten in Deutschland einen auch weltweit hoch anerkannten Abschluss mit dem Dipl.-Ing. und was machen unsere Herren Politiker? Stimmen einfach diesen Bologna-Scheiss zu. Nun stehen wir auf einer Stufe mit wesentlich einfacher zu erlangenden Abschlüssen im Ausland. Grosses Kino.

Wie unterscheidet sich eigentlich der Bachelor von ner FH bzw. Uni? So rein in der Berufsbezeichnung?


----------



## Roos (21 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ba studium schon parallel zur ausbildung gemacht. momentan studium 3 monate mannheim 3 monate tätig als programmierer.

Kann mich nicht beklagen... Empfehle aber auch sammle erst praxis und dann kannst du ja immernoch studieren. 

mfg roos


----------



## bike (21 April 2008)

Also ich würde es einmal von der anderen Seite betrachten:
Was willst du machen oder erreichen?
Erst wenn du dir darüber im klaren bist, solltest du dir anschauen wie du das Ziel erreichen kannst.
Ich hatte nach 10 Jahre Schule genug vom Lernen, dann Lehre als Elektromechaniker gemacht und gearbeitet und einiges gesehen und erlebt.  Und ich habe erst mit 28 mein Abi in Fernschule nachgeholt und mit 34 einen ruhmreichen Abschluss an der Uni Hagen erreicht.
Nicht immer es sinnvoll sich fort- und weiterbilden um jeden Preis, da gibt es Karriere aber ob das richtig ist?
Ich kenne Jungs, die sind zufrieden als Kabelaffeen, obschon die vom Wissen und Können mehr erreichen könnten.

bike


P.S. ich will niemand diskriminieren, also Kabelaffee ist keinerlei Abwertung sondern bei einigen Anerkennung.


----------

